# Разное > Толкучка >  Продажа 1:32, 1:48, 1:144 (современная авиация, смола, травлёнка)

## JJam

1:32, 1:48, 1:72, 1:144 — современная авиация, смола, травленка

• Некоторые пакеты с литниками открыты, но все детали на рамках;
• Некоторые коробки слегка помяты (в частности, Tamiya 1:32, Revell) — хранились одна на другой, фото коробки/пластика — по запросу;
• Самовывоз Москва, СВАО, м. Бабушкинская (с почтой, по крайней мере пока, не работаю);
• Разумный торг уместен.
• Связь — scalemodels32@gmail.com (предпочтительно) или через л/с.

*Модели*
*Масштаб 1:32*
[4681] *Revell AG Tornado ECR TigerMeet 07/08* — 3000₽
[4783] *Revell AG Eurofighter Typhoon* — 2000₽
[60304] *Tamiya F-15C Eagle* — 5000₽
[60307] *Tamiya F-15J Eagle* — 5000₽
[2238] *Trumpeter Mig-29K* — 4000₽
*Масштаб 1:48*
[12212] *Academy F-22A* — 2000₽
[12215] *Academy F-15E Strike Eagle* — 1500₽
[9539] *Hasegawa CF-104* — 1500₽
[9677] *Hasegawa F-14B VF-103* — 3000₽
[9703] *Hasegawa F-14D Tophatters* — 3000₽
[9763] *Hasegawa F-2B* — 1500₽
[9827] *Hasegawa F/A-18F* — 3000₽
[9857] *Hasegawa F-16I* — 2000₽
[Pt36] *Hasegawa Harrier GR Mk.7* — 1500₽
[48002] *Kinetic F-16AM Block 15* — 1000₽
[4476] *Revell AG UH-1 Huey Hog* — 1000₽
[61101] *Tamiya F-16C Block 25/32* — 2500₽
[61102] *Tamiya F-16C Block 32/52 Thunderbirds* — 2000₽
[61106] *Tamiya F-16C/N* — 2500₽
*Масштаб 1:72*
[K16] *Hasegawa Lockheed SR-71A Blackbird* — 1000₽
*ГА 1:144*
[04257] *Revell AG Concorde* — 1500₽
[04267] *Revell AG Airbus A320 Lufthansa* — 1000₽
[04200] *Revell AG Airbus A319 bmi/Austrian Airline* — 1000₽

*Смола*
*Масштаб 1:32*
[2026] *Aires Su-27 Flanker B Cockpit* (Trumpeter) — 1600₽
[2032] *Aires Su-27 Exhaust Nozzles* (Trumpeter) — 1200₽
[2060] *Aires F-15C Cockpit Set (Early)* (Tamiya) — 1200₽
[2063] *Aires F-15C Cockpit Set (Late)* (Tamiya) — 1200₽
[2066] *Aires F-16C/CJ Cockpit Set* (Tamiya) — 1200₽
[2099] *Aires F-14B/D Exhaust Nozzles* (Tamiya) — 1000₽
[32038] *Avionix F-14D (late) Tomcat Cockpit* (Tamiya) — 1200₽
[32005] *CAM K-36 Ejection Seat* (Mig-29) — 250₽
[32008] *CAM ACES II Ejection Seat* (F-15/16) — 250₽
[32052] *CAM F-16A Cockpit Set* — 700₽
[32001] *F-4Dable F/A-18C/D Dual Chaff Dispenser Set* (Academy) — 400₽
[32001] *Leading Edge F/A-18 (A-D) Paint Masking Set* (Academy) — 300₽
[32001] *MK1 F/A-18C/D Exhaust Nozzles (Closed)* (Academy) — 500₽
[32002] *QuickBoost F-16A/C Ejection Seat* — 400₽
[32028] *QuickBoost F/A-18D Ejection Seats (2pcs)* — 600₽
[32035] *QuickBoost F-16C Pitot Tubes (2pcs)* — 200₽
[32087] *QuickBoost Mig-29 Exhaust Covers* (Trumpeter) — 300₽
[32088] *QuickBoost Mig-29 Intake Covers* (Trumpeter) — 300₽
[32090] *QuickBoost Mig-29 Exhaust Covers Type B* (Trumpeter) — 300₽
[32091] *QuickBoost Mig-29 Intake Covers Type B* (Trumpeter) — 300₽
[2023] *Verlinden F/A-18 Hornet Ejection Seats (2pcs)* (Academy) — 300₽
[32034] *Avionix F/A-18D Cockpit Set* (Academy) — 1500₽
[32043] *Avionix F-4C Cockpit Set* (Tamiya) — 1500₽
[132001] *Wheelliant F-14D Wheighted Wheels* (Trumpeter) — 500₽
[132002] *Wheelliant F-16C/CJ Wheighted Wheels* (Tamiya) — 500₽
[32001] *Wolfpack-D F-14D Airframe Conversion Set* (Tamiya) — 1500₽
*Масштаб 1:48*
[4141] *Aires ACES II Ejection Seats (type A)* — 200₽
[4264] *Aires Su-27 Exhaust Nozzles* — 600₽
[4346] *Aires F-16C Cockpit Set* (Tamiya) — 300₽
[4364] *Aires F-16C Cockpit Set (Blk 25/32)* (Tamiya) — 500₽
[4410] *Aires F-22A Cockpit Set* (Academy) — 500₽
[48002] *QuickBoost F-16A/C Ejection Seat* — 300₽
[48105] *QuickBoost F-15D Ejection Seats (2pcs)* — 400₽
[48116] *QuickBoost Su-27 Correct Nose* — 400₽
[48147] *QuickBoost F-16C Pitot Tubes (2pcs)* — 200₽
[48035] *Wolfpack-D F-16C blk 30 Conversion Set* (Tamiya) — 600₽
[48042] *Wolfpack-D F/A-18E/F Refueling Probe Set* (Hasegawa) — 300₽
[48050] *Wolfpack-D F-22A Cockpit Set* (Academy) — 500₽

*Травленка*
*Масштаб 1:32*
[32517] *Eduard F-16 Placards* (Hasegawa) — 200₽
[32606] *Eduard F-15C Placards (self adhesive)* (Tamiya) — 200₽
*Масштаб 1:48*
[48171] *Eduard Su-27UB* (Academy) — 500₽
[FE254] *Eduard F-15C* (Academy) — 200₽
[FE278] *Eduard F-8E* (Hasegawa) — 200₽
[FE383] *Eduard F-16CJ blk 50* (Tamiya) — 200₽
[12621] *Tamiya F-16 Detail Up Parts Set* (Tamiya) — 300₽
[480105] *Voyager Model F-16C blk 25/32 Strengtheners* (Tamiya) — 200₽

*Декали*
*Масштаб 1:32*
[32133] *Superscale 32133 Superscale F-16N U.S. NAVY VF-45* — 200₽
[32221] *Superscale 32221 Superscale F-16C 188FS/150 FW Cdr* — 200₽
[32205] *Superscale 32205 Superscale F-16A 482FW Cdr* — 200₽
*Масштаб 1:48*
[P48008] *CAM pro F/A-18C (VFA-87/151/25)* — 400₽
[48112] *EagleStrike F-4N/J Phantoms Forever Pt. VII (VMFA-323/235/451)* — 400₽
[481062] *Superscale F/A-18E/F VFA-14 VFA-41* — 300₽
[481069] *Superscale F/A-18D VMFA(AW)-225/121* — 200₽
[48750] *Superscale F/A-18C VFA-131* — 200₽
[48894] *Superscale F/A-18C VFA-105/136 OIF* — 200₽
[48925] *Superscale F/A-18A/D Hornets VMFA-112/242* — 200₽
[48944] *Superscale A-7D/E 180TFG VA-113* — 200₽
[48965] *Superscale A-10 74FS / 23TFW* — 200₽
[48975] *Superscale F-14A/D VX-4 & VX-9 (Black Bunny and Grey Bunny)* — 200₽
[48154] *TwoBobs F-15DJ Nyutabaru JASDF Cold Face Killas #3* — 200₽
[48173] *TwoBobs F/A-18E All American Kestrel* — 300₽

----------

